# 46and2 steering wheel...



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Started working on a steering wheel today. This is as far as I got today. There are a couple imperfections that I will sort out, as well as add a little more contour in a couple spots. This one has between a ton of work so far, so when I'm satisfied, I will make a mold of it so that future wheels are easier to produce. This is an early wheel, 2000-2001, with the Audi badge at the bottom, and different airbag. I will be doing the same thing to the small bag later wheels, so both will be able to be made. These can either be carbon bottom or full leather.

I am also waiting on another wheel and bag, that I will modify the center of it. I have some testing to do before anything will be set in stone. I don't want to make anything that will cause injury...










I am on the search for a quality matching leather still, but won't settle for anything less than the best.

Follow me on instagram for more info.:beer:

@46_2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That's nice! Looks like a great start 46_2!!!

Following on IG!!! (toplessTT)


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Is the wheel aluminum? Did you cut out the bottom and weld in a new piece or re-shape the cut piece. Any pics of the steps inbetween?

Looks awesome, BTW.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice work. Looks good!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice!!! This is about as far as I got with my Stock large bag wheel, although I went with a different styling ("D" style). I'm doing my prototype for Florio's S3 and it would be nice to see how they both come out.

One thing I've noticed on my older large bag wheel is that the outer rim is aluminum and the center is some sort of aluminized steel. Audi fused the two materials, I suspect it's suppose to deform/break at the fuse point in an accident. Can you confirm, when you get the large bag wheel, that the construction is the same. And what diameter did you go with yours (mine is 220 mm)? 
:beer::beer:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> Is the wheel aluminum? Did you cut out the bottom and weld in a new piece or re-shape the cut piece. Any pics of the steps inbetween?
> 
> Looks awesome, BTW.
> 
> cheers.


It is a cast aluminum rod with a dense foam covering it. Like Max said, it has a steel center that is attached to the aluminum during the casting process. It was a little surprising to see that. I didn't weld anything, due to not having a tig welder. This is just a prototype that I will be using for a mold. I'm sorry, but I can't show three process I used. Not that I don't liked yall or that it's not quality enough to show. I just am holding on to my "secret".





Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice!!! This is about as far as I got with my Stock large bag wheel, although I went with a different styling ("D" style). I'm doing my prototype for Florio's S3 and it would be nice to see how they both come out.
> 
> One thing I've noticed on my older large bag wheel is that the outer rim is aluminum and the center is some sort of aluminized steel. Audi fused the two materials, I suspect it's suppose to deform/break at the fuse point in an accident. Can you confirm, when you get the large bag wheel, that the construction is the same. And what diameter did you go with yours (mine is 220 mm)?
> :beer::beer:



I haven't measured it yet, but didn't decrease anything but the flat portion. I will definitely post my findings with the other style wheel.:beer: Are you willing to show pictures of your finished wheel? I would like to see the design you came up with.:thumbup:

I just picked up some leather samples, but haven't found a perforated source yet. I personally don't care for it, but some of you may.

If anyone is willing to send me a 2002 and up wheel, I will be willing to give a $100 discount. Even if you don't want one yet, after I'm finished with the prototype, I will send you a stock wheel back, and the offer stands to you decide to get one.:beer: 

A quality leather and initial cost of the leather is the main cause for delay at the moment. I only have a certain amount of spare money to throw at the project at the moment, so any help would speed things up by a few weeks.


Email me if you are interested in more details. [email protected]


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> ... I just am holding on to my "secret".


Reveal the "secret" or soon everyone will know your mom wears combat boots. Oops.

Cheers.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: She might... She lives out of state, and is saying Grizzly Adams. So your threat doesn't bother me!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I haven't measured it yet, but didn't decrease anything but the flat portion. I will definitely post my findings with the other style wheel.:beer: Are you willing to show pictures of your finished wheel? I would like to see the design you came up with.:thumbup:
> 
> I just picked up some leather samples, but haven't found a perforated source yet. I personally don't care for it, but some of you may.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely share pics of my finished project! What I can't reveal in the open is my technique of bridging aluminum to steel in a smaller diameter ring (keeping it at stock diameter would have made it a much simpler project for me). I'll send you an email so we can compare notes behind the scene! :beer:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

will be watching this one...looks interesting. If you can pull it off, I'd be interested. Have lusted at the original flat bottom wheel for some time. 

Joe


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

This is the leather I found. It's a pricy hide, so feel free to pitch in! It will go toward your purchase. 











I also found some perforated, but can't guarantee a prefect match like this one I will post pictures of it when I get it.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You can have the leather perforated. You don't need to buy leather that comes already perforated. Any good upholstery supply would be able to have it done. There are a variety of patterns and such to choose from. Personally I would choose a better leather than what Audi uses for their wheels. There are ones that look and feel much better IMO.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I will have to check into the perforating thing. This leather feels great, but I don't care to much for it's glossiness. A matte finish would look much better, but would match the seats as well.

Do you have any suggestions on where to get it?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

do you have a ballpark cost if people start ordering? Just so I can plan to budget?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Needs Alcantara....warm and cozy on those fridged winter days.

cheers.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Needs Alcantara....warm and cozy on those fridged winter days.
> 
> cheers.


You want a heated steering wheel, don't you? In Texas no less. :laugh:





Forty-six and 2 said:


> Pm sent


Sent one to you also.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> You want a heated steering wheel, don't you? In Texas no less. :laugh:


Nah..I already have an OEM Alcantara wheel, shift knob, and handbrake cover....and DIY door grip 












Just sharing the wealth. 

cheers


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Nah..I already have ..........
> 
> Just sharing the wealth.


We all know what you have (signature mod list), and I don't see any sharing but in reality whoring.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> We all know what you have (signature mod list), and I don't see any sharing but in reality whoring.



One mans "share" is another man's "whore"? It is what it is.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> It is what it is.





20v master said:


> but in reality whoring.


 No one mentioned Alacantara but you, in a thread that isn't about it. This is about modding OEM wheels, not OEM Plus alternatives. You're whoring.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> No one mentioned Alacantara but you, in a thread that isn't about it. This is about modding OEM wheels, not OEM Plus alternatives. You're whoring.


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Is that a bad thing?


I think so. You obviously don't. It's also obvious you like to show off your mods. You're a frequent flyer in the look at my car airline. There's nothing wrong with that, but there's a time and a place for it. It'd be like me showing one of my big number dynos in a thread about gains from an intake on a K03. Sharing? Yes. Relevant? No. Whoring? Yes. Just like hand grips, ebrakes, and shift knobs have nothing to do with topic of this thread, neither would my FWD BT stroker dyno in relation to a AWD TT K03 dyno.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Needs Alcantara....warm and cozy on those fridged winter days.
> 
> cheers.





20v master said:


> I think so. You obviously don't. It's also obvious you like to show off your mods. You're a frequent flyer in the look at my car airline. There's nothing wrong with that, but there's a time and a place for it. It'd be like me showing one of my big number dynos in a thread about gains from an intake on a K03. Sharing? Yes. Relevant? No. Whoring? Yes. Just like hand grips, ebrakes, and shift knobs have nothing to do with topic of this thread, neither would my FWD BT stroker dyno in relation to a AWD TT K03 dyno.


Obviously we're not on the same track. My original post (copied above) was in reply to the leather and perforated leather discussion. No whoring, no hijack. I posted it because some potentialbuyers may actually want an alcantara wheel. The "whoring" of my wheel, knob, etc was in responce to YOUR critism of my Alcantara suggestion. Nothing more. 

And, when the hell did whoring become a crime on this forum and who made you the whoring police.

If the OP is pissed or some how offended, then my apologies to him. If you're somehow pissed/offended, well, that's your problem. Get over it.

cheers.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I will have to check into the perforating thing. This leather feels great, but I don't care to much for it's glossiness. A matte finish would look much better, but would match the seats as well.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on where to get it?


I've always liked the leather on my rent's E46 M package wheel- it sounds like what you're describing- a more textured leather and softer/less glossy.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Obviously we're not on the same track. My original post (copied above) was in reply to the leather and perforated leather discussion. No whoring, no hijack. I posted it because some potentialbuyers may actually want an alcantara wheel. The "whoring" of my wheel, knob, etc was in responce to YOUR critism of my Alcantara suggestion. Nothing more.
> 
> And, when the hell did whoring become a crime on this forum and who made you the whoring police.
> 
> ...


Your original post said nothing about perforated leather or Alcantara as an alternative, just that it was "needed" because it isn't cold like leather. Then I asked if you wanted a heated wheel, which turned into "Look at what I have." AKA WHORING. It's not a crime, but you're definitely one of the worst at it. Have you contributed anything to the developement of another steering wheel option in this thread other than expressing you like Alcantara? Didn't think so. Neither have I, other than attempting to offer my spare wheel and airbag, but that was taken to PM, but we wouldn't be in this discussion if you weren't always whoring. I'm not pissed or offended, but if you have the right to whore, then I have the right to call you on it. If it bothers you, get over it. It's called staying on subject and contributing, things you appreciate more when they're enforced and you don't have to weed through BS and see the same pics posted over and over and over by the same person. 

There's a thread recently posted hereabout 3.2 rear valences. That'd be a great opportunity to post your rear Vortex lip and shaved ass, that we all know you love to whore. It's obviously relative to the subject at hand, an alternative, and has already been mentioned so there'd be nothing wrong with whoring, right? :screwy:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> it sounds like what you're describing- a more textured leather and softer/less glossy.


On brand new new new TT's, was the steering wheel leather glossy? My R32 wheel had a nice texture when new, but slowly turned to glossy like both my other Mk4 wheels over time after continuous hand buffing. :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> On brand new new new TT's, was the steering wheel leather glossy? My R32 wheel had a nice texture when new, but slowly turned to glossy like both my other Mk4 wheels over time after continuous hand buffing. :laugh:


Haha - their E46 is a convertible so it has low miles as it's not a primary vehicle so maybe that's why it still feels textured- makes sense.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I also believe it's glossy because of constant contact with hand oils and gripping.

Alcantara is a good idea too. :beer: I personally don't care for it so it didn't cross my mind. 


I am still on the hunt for a quality leather. I have to be dead set before spending hundreds on a hide to end up needing something different.


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Watching this thread 46 and 2. It's looking good! Coming from a couple of GTI's I'm missing my flat bottom steering wheels. I've been on the search for a decent leather to wrap my door handles too. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Neb said:


> do you have a ballpark cost if people start ordering? Just so I can plan to budget?


Same here...let me know. I am interested!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Same here...let me know. I am interested!


Pm sent




Thanks jaxtt!:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I also believe it's glossy because of constant contact with hand oils and gripping.


Yeah, I had a nice suede Sparco wheel that you you could see the affect of oil/dirt/squeezing by way of smoother spots. You can clean condition brush (lightly) to get it to stand up again.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

What will be the price for this steering wheel? And if I send you the later model steering wheel (the one with smaller diameter) do I get the discount on the earlier model?

EDIT:
Which means that I have send you both of the steering wheels or just the later model one, and when you're finished with work I have to send you the one that I want you to modify?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am waiting on a picture from someone, so that I can confirm it's the wheel I need. If it is, then I he will have claimed the discount once he ships it. If it's not the wheel I need, I will let you know. 

The discount is offered as a favor to me. It is only for the later style wheel. Basically I am buying it from you, without fronting the money. When you are ready to order a later style wheel, you won't have to pay the core charge + receive $100 off. So in the long run whoever sends me the wheel will receive the larger favor. This will only be offered to a later wheel purchase.

The reason for my offer is to get this moving along faster. I have a good amount of money invested, and have more to spend. Having to spend more on the front end may set back the production date. It's a way for some one to help, while eventually be compensated during their purchase. It has to be the same style wheel during the actual purchase, or it will cost me more than what I have already offered. :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been told that the wheel I need will be shipped tonight. Once that has been confirmed, I will no longer be needing one for prototyping, so the discount I have offered will be claimed. :beer:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

looking good. i have a ALMS steering wheel on the wall. i use it to hold power cords. been thinking of taking it off the wall to do something like this with it.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Any updates Matt?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I got the later style wheel in yesterday, and hope to get started on the prototype tonight. I should also get my tooling material in tonight, and will try to get molds made this weekend. 

I did find a good uv and wear resistant leather. I requested samples that should be showing up any day now. From the looks of the pictures of it and description, it will most likely be the best choice.

We are expecting a new baby girl any day now... If she happens to decide to come out, that will be a couple day set back in getting everything together. 

I will post updates as I make progress.:beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> We are expecting a new baby girl any day now... If she happens to decide to come out, that will be a couple day set back in getting everything together.


Congrats on the upcoming birth...

also, with any delay/set back include her "apprenticeship" too. 

cheers and congrats again.

b.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> her "apprenticeship" too.


:laugh:

Congrats bro:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Congrats bro:thumbup:


x2!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you!:beer:

I expect to take some time off to spend with her, but figure she will probably be sleeping quite a bit, which will allow me to make some progress here and there.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thank you!:beer:
> 
> I expect to take some time off to spend with her, but figure she will probably be sleeping quite a bit, which will allow me to make some progress here and there.


:beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

my 2002 tt came factory with alacantra. I bought it in 2010. By the time i got it, the alacantra was so "used" that it is fairly glossy and resembles regular leather. no fuzzyness to it whatsoever.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am looking to order the leather tonight. I need opinions from those who are interested. 

The main difference in these three is the grain and slight difference in gloss. They all feel nice, as well as offer good UV resistance and durability. 

Comparisons between options #1 and #2. 











Comparisons between options #2 and #3 












#1 and #2 are nearly identical in gloss. #1 has a more course grain, which makes it appear to be a little more glossy. 

#3 has the least amount of grain, and is has more of a matte finish. 

Once the leather is stretched and stitched, it well lose some grain and appear a little less glossy. I personally like #3. I think the less glossy the better, since over time it will naturally absorb your hand oils and shine more. The grain is just a personal preference. I like the smoother look.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I agree on number 3!!!


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

#3 :thumbup: 

By the way, how much are you looking to sell these for?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cool. I had a feeling that is what we would want. I am going to place the order.:beer: 

Pm sent


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

#3


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

#3 for me as well.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

my vote is 3, and i voted on that without even seeing other's vote! 

it really is a no brainer.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> that said, i probably will not buy anything unless its in the 200$ or lower range!


 
Sorry boss, it will be impossible to produce one of these in that price range. I think once you see one finished, you may start saving your change. 

Do you remember welding an aba intake manifold for me years ago? It was the first manifold I have ever made, and found you through the fab forum...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The early style wheel is just about ready for making the mold... 











The later wheel is a few steps behind... 












The leather is going to be here, hopefully, this week. I still haven't found anyone to perforate it. I can buy a tool to do it myself, but is pretty pricey...


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Wheels look great! I vote for 3 as well. Can't wait to see the final product. Keep up the good work!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Sorry boss, it will be impossible to produce one of these in that price range. I think once you see one finished, you may start saving your change.
> 
> Do you remember welding an aba intake manifold for me years ago? It was the first manifold I have ever made, and found you through the fab forum...


 i believe i do! 
that's funny.....i have not made parts for other people in a LONG time. Once i went to law school, that killed off most my free time! 

I understand you cant make one for 200, I was just saying I don't know how much money I can throw at a steering wheel for just he "cool" factor.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Looks real good man. Can't wait to see the final. I'm down with 3 btw. 

Congrats on the wee one too! :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Adam!:beer: 

I got your wheel in on Saturday.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Great! I didn't get a chance to track this week. Then I saw my wheel with a flat bottom. yumm yumm 

"FLAT BOTTOM wheels' YOU MAKE THE ROCKIN WORLD GO ROUND" -Queen(ish)


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

keep up the good work!


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Just found this thread and really looking forward to seeing the results, this is certainly something that I would be interested in. Dont know if you would be happy to supply into the UK but I am sure you would shift a good few units - the flat bottomed mark 2 wheel is pretty popular but so expensive and that puts folks off. 

On a slightly off topic point. For all those who complained about their leather wheel going shiny and losing feel this is easily fixed. I dont know about the states but over here in the uk you can buy these weird sponge things called magic erasers or some other crappy name like that. They are supposed to be for cleaning tiles or taps or stuff. 
These things are amazing at cleaning up steering wheels, just use some water and one of these sponge things, rub lightly and you will see years of crap coming off your wheel. 
Add liquid leather and your done.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Nice tip Matt_B 

I'm assuming you are referring to Mr.Clean magic eraser like the pic below? 



If so I might have to give that a try and see where it goes.


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah thats the stuff. Its like a really weird feeling to it. 

Just get a bowl of warm water, no soap and start off really lightly with one of those. Feel the immense satisfaction watching the water go a really dirty colour, then get some leather conditioner in your wheel and feel how nice it is again.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The early style wheel is just about ready for making the mold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lookin good!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Matt_B said:


> Just found this thread and really looking forward to seeing the results, this is certainly something that I would be interested in. Dont know if you would be happy to supply into the UK but I am sure you would shift a good few units - the flat bottomed mark 2 wheel is pretty popular but so expensive and that puts folks off.


 
I would be more than happy to look into shipping to you. I would most likely need more than a single purchase for it to be worth the while, but would love work it all out. :beer: 

Good tip with the magic eraser! I will have to remember that. 


Thanks for all of the kind words. I will be getting the leather in within the week or beginning of next. I will have a mold update this weekend too.


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I would be more than happy to look into shipping to you. I would most likely need more than a single purchase for it to be worth the while, but would love work it all out. :beer:
> 
> Good tip with the magic eraser! I will have to remember that.
> 
> ...


 

As soon as you have photographs of the finished item and details like unit costs and shipping costs I can put the feelers out on the TT forum for a group buy.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just whatever you do don't let the magic eraser soap dry on the wheel! I cleaned my old black Porsche design Puma sneakers withy one and it stained them permanently


----------



## finfinance (Feb 20, 2006)

hate to point it out at this stage, but is it only me or is the steering wheel a bit off centre? it seems like its more left aligned... 




Forty-six and 2 said:


> The early style wheel is just about ready for making the mold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

finfinance said:


> hate to point it out at this stage, but is it only me or is the steering wheel a bit off centre? it seems like its more left aligned...


 I think it's you


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think it's you


 "Later" wheel in pic above looks off center (lower left/right sections and bottom) but I think its the pic.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think it's you


 :laugh: 

It's just the picture. After I posted it I freaked out a little too! I measured everything before I making my cuts and before making it structural. I also remeasured at least 5 times since seeing that picture. I was going to mention that it was only the angle the picture was taken in my next update.:beer:


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

-/-


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't ever remember sending you a pm with any expected pricing.... Since you brought it up, they will still be below either of those. So far, I haven't done anything to waste my time. If I'm not worried about how I spend my time, neither should you.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I don't ever remember sending you a pm with any expected pricing.... Since you brought it up, they will still be below either of those. So far, I haven't done anything to waste my time. If I'm not worried about how I spend my time, neither should you.


So much hate on your threads lately! 

Personally I can't wait to order one of the early ones once I have the cash ready. :beer:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Even with Ebay.de wheels you are still buying something after market. I wouldn't trust an aftermarket air bag to save me in a crash. The best part of 46's wheels is that they all utilize OEM components. The same components that were designed for our cars in the first place. 400 euro for an aftermarket wheel is well... okay. But this project is on another level. No crappy plastic wheels here. No untested unknown air bag. Only modded, OEM, leathered up goodness.

Keep up the killer work Matt!


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

-//-


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

edit


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

-//-

Sorry for any problems caused.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

less clutter the better


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Guys, please remove all the talk about prices. Unless you want to see this thread black holed.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

-//-


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The early style wheel is just about ready for making the mold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good and stuff
just not a fan of how much thicker the bottom half is comared to the top still being pretty thin


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

1.8tipgls said:


> looks good and stuff
> just not a fan of how much thicker the bottom half is comared to the top still being pretty thin


The top will end up being thicker. I have just been focusing on getting the bottom half right, before taking on the upper section. 





Neb said:


> So much hate on your threads lately!
> 
> Personally I can't wait to order one of the early ones once I have the cash ready. :beer:


Thanks Ben.:beer: and no kidding! I'm not sure what the deal is... 



@Bago47

Before I started on this wheel project there had been a steering wheel thread discussing the current wheel options on the market. The ones you linked were said to be either inferior quality, or simply out of price range for most. That is the reason I started this whole thing. Posting them doesn't make me fearful of losing out on any purchases. It is more of a respect and forum educate issue. You did pm me with your apologies, and willingness to remove your post.:beer: 

* ***This is not a sale thread!*** *

If you are aware of expected pricing, DO NOT
post it in this thread! There is a reason I have not posted that information myself. At the moment there is nothing for sale. If you are interested in a steering wheel, feel free to pm me.

This thread was started to document my progress on both style steering wheels, and to allow those who are interested to give me feed back on their preferences. If you don't like what I am coming up with, make suggestion, or ignore it all completely. I have zero problem with you purchasing any other option you find.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Pretty nice stuff...


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Interested as well - please pm me when you have a chance :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Pretty nice stuff...


 Hi I was looking for some leather....no...no I want the whole hide :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

finfinance said:


> hate to point it out at this stage, but is it only me or is the steering wheel a bit off centre? it seems like its more left aligned...





warranty225cpe said:


> I think it's you



The top early steering wheel is not symmetrical. That is what finfinance is probably seeing. Both sides of the wheel are different from each other. From the thickness to the shape of the curves. They don't match which makes it look off center. The flat bottom part of the steering wheel is also not true.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

dogger said:


> The top early steering wheel is not symmetrical. That is what finfinance is probably seeing. Both sides of the wheel are different from each other. From the thickness to the shape of the curves. They don't match which makes it look off center. The flat bottom part of the steering wheel is also not true.


There are some differences in thickness at the flat section in the early wheel. The wheel has not been finalized. This will be taken care of before producing anything. As for the rest of what you believe you are seeing, it is only the angle the picture was taken. At any perspective other than dead on straight, it well appear to have symmetry problems... If taking pictures of me taking measurements to prove my word to be true, I can do that.

I made more progress over the weekend, but had a little issue with the state of Colorado that I had to deal with. :thumbdown: It won't be much longer before I am able to post a finished product. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's about time :laugh: put all the haters to shame


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> It's about time :laugh: put all the haters to shame



My comments are not hating. If they are than please report me to the mods. 

Trust me I deal with people making comments about my work on daily basis and anytime you post your work online its something you have to deal with. 

Matt I can definitely understand that some of it is related to being a photo but there are symmetry issues that aren't perspective related. And what finfinance was seeing did have a lot to do with thickness that is throwing it off centre visually. For anyone to say he's wrong was not really fair. Gotcha that its not finished and you are still sorting the details out. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

man you guys just don't get it. As he stated earlier, the perspective is off because of the photo. Clearly if you put straight lines across an image that's not 100% dead on straight everything will off. 

And even if the photo was dead on, there's no way I would expect a hand-made item like this to be exactly 100% perfect to the thousandth of an inch on both sides. It's expected to off. If it was pre-programmed into a machine maybe it would be the exact same thing. But it's not. So just get over it already.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

And to boot "IT'S NOT A FINISHED PRODUCT YET!!".... So chill guys


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Neb said:


> man you guys just don't get it. As he stated earlier, the perspective is off because of the photo. Clearly if you put straight lines across an image that's not 100% dead on straight everything will off.
> 
> And even if the photo was dead on, there's no way I would expect a hand-made item like this to be exactly 100% perfect to the thousandth of an inch on both sides. It's expected to off. If it was pre-programmed into a machine maybe it would be the exact same thing. But it's not. So just get over it already.



The picture pretty much is dead on. 

I don't know why you guys get your panties all in a wad when someone posts comments that are critical but respectful and mature. This is a open forum and we are all allowed to post comments as long as its within the forum rules. Matt and I are friends and have been for years. He is one of the few people on the Vortex who does things himself and doesn't rely on others to make them for him. I respect his work and my comments are meant to be constructive. 

You are right handmade parts are never perfect. But that doesn't mean they can't be made to very exact and tight tolerances. It all has to do with the process and methods used. If we were only talking thousandths of a inch here it would not show up in pictures and be so obvious to people who have a trained eye for symmetry and design. 

Audiguy84, yes its not finished. That's why I posted my initial comments since he still has time to make adjustments. I'm totally chill. It seems like some people on here feel as though Matt needs someone to back him up. Matt's a big boy and he can handle things himself....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> man you guys just don't get it. As he stated earlier, the perspective is off because of the photo. Clearly if you put straight lines across an image that's not 100% dead on straight everything will off.
> 
> And even if the photo was dead on, there's no way I would expect a hand-made item like this to be exactly 100% perfect to the thousandth of an inch on both sides. It's expected to off. If it was pre-programmed into a machine maybe it would be the exact same thing. But it's not. So just get over it already.


Only so much of that can be off due to perspective.

I disagree with your mentality on hand made things. I wouldn't expect my arches on my car to be off by much from side to side. How is a steering wheel that is smaller and more noticeable different?



dogger said:


> The picture pretty much is dead on.
> 
> I don't know why you guys get your panties all in a wad when someone posts comments that are critical but respectful and mature. This is a open forum and we are all allowed to post comments as long as its within the forum rules. Matt and I are friends and have been for years. He is one of the few people on the Vortex who does things himself and doesn't rely on others to make them for him. I respect his work and my comments are meant to be constructive.
> 
> ...


Maybe I need to drive a couple hours south with templates and a contour gauge to settle this?

Criticism is difficult to hear when you have time and money invested into something. But as James said; Matt is at an early enough stage to make adjustments to the design and tooling to get closer to perfect on it.

Anyone want to explain why the TT forum is full of Sally's anyways? Kind of off putting on me wanting to go buy one... I know they are hairdresser cars but damn...


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

TheBurninator said:


> Only so much of that can be off due to perspective.
> 
> I disagree with your mentality on hand made things. I wouldn't expect my arches on my car to be off by much from side to side. How is a steering wheel that is smaller and more noticeable different?
> 
> ...


Wow. this guy drops hair dresser car... lol
Burn, I know you from the Corrado forums & youre a good dude. Your gonna find your 'sallys' anywhere you go. The people in this forum are really incredible. No MKIV punk kinds (yes there are a few and we torch them accordingly) There is a serious core of good guys that are willing to help at the drop of a hat. Other guys push the envelope with what came out of the womb and other guys have enough game to create their own mods and help others along the way. This thread is just that. A guy making a flat bottom wheel for the TT. Sure in the pix things look off. Hell its MY wheel hes using and I shed no frozen tears. Matt puts in hard work and his results (at the end of the day) are quite impressive. Yes maybe his first couple pix are "off" but as its been stated several times he's in the design stage and things need/will be adjusted. Lets see what his next pix look like before we drive south with contour gauges and templates. 

Matt; hope all is well with the new family.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

G'D60 said:


> Wow. this guy drops hair dresser car... lol


It kind of is... lol



G'D60 said:


> Burn, I know you from the Corrado forums & youre a good dude. Your gonna find your 'sallys' anywhere you go. The people in this forum are really incredible. No MKIV punk kinds (yes there are a few and we torch them accordingly) There is a serious core of good guys that are willing to help at the drop of a hat. Other guys push the envelope with what came out of the womb and other guys have enough game to create their own mods and help others along the way. This thread is just that. A guy making a flat bottom wheel for the TT. Sure in the pix things look off. Hell its MY wheel hes using and I shed no frozen tears. Matt puts in hard work and his results (at the end of the day) are quite impressive. Yes maybe his first couple pix are "off" but as its been stated several times he's in the design stage and things need/will be adjusted. Lets see what his next pix look like before we drive south with contour gauges and templates.
> 
> Matt; hope all is well with the new family.



To clarify what I meant by calling the TT forum a bunch of Sally's: You guys all tend to be too soft to give proper criticism of each other. Not in a nut swinger kind of way, but in a "we're all a bunch of Sally's in here because we just want to get along" kind of way.

I understand what this thread is, and what Matt is trying to accomplish. I am well aware of Matt's work. Probably better than most people. I have seen him do some pretty awesome things with metal and had the pleasure of working with him for a weekend a couple years ago. I may drive south with the contour gauges and templates to hang out with him anyways for a day  If he ever gets that much time on his hands again after having #2 :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> It kind of is... lol


Kyle, you will make one hell of a hair dresser 




TheBurninator said:


> To clarify what I meant by calling the TT forum a bunch of Sally's: You guys all tend to be too soft to give proper criticism of each other. Not in a nut swinger kind of way, but in a "we're all a bunch of Sally's in here because we just want to get along" kind of way.


Constructive criticism is fine, some times hard to convey across the internet. Kyle when are you going to move to the right side of the country? Then we can both nagg Rob to do something with the MK2...hopefully part it so I can get some nice Compomotives 


Dogger "James" does have a point that it does look slightly out. But as Matt said, this is the mock up, so it is a good time to make adjustments and such if they need to be made. I am sure it will come out well, as I look forward to a new wheel for my TT


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> It kind of is... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit*


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

TheBurninator said:


> It kind of is... lol


What's wrong with a hairdresser car with an iconic exterior styling, interior that defined a generation and will continue setting trends for a long time, as well as performance potential to poop over the models in the vag roaster that you idolize?




TheBurninator said:


> To clarify what I meant by calling the TT forum a bunch of Sally's: You guys all tend to be too soft to give proper criticism of each other. Not in a nut swinger kind of way, but in a "we're all a bunch of Sally's in here because we just want to get along" kind of way.


There's no need to clarify anything, unless you're big fat Sally in the closet (it'll be OK to come out though, the hairdressers won't judge you). You made a general blanket statement about a community, be a man and stick by it! What do you think, you're the savior we've been waiting for to show us the way to interact with each other as hairdressers? SHOO! :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TheBurninator said:


> To clarify what I meant by calling the TT forum a bunch of Sally's: You guys all tend to be too soft to give proper criticism of each other. Not in a nut swinger kind of way, but in a "we're all a bunch of Sally's in here because we just want to get along" kind of way.


You clearly missed the thread when I first got my wheels
And any thread ever created by cablekid ever 
:beer:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

LMAO!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Ride...Sally...Ride!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

As much as I want to, I'm resisting laying into this clown. For the sake of Mats thread, let's clean it up a little. We have the ability to be constructive. And if Mat wants to address name calling bullsh|t in his thread, let him be the one to do the derailing. This is a cool thread, and I damn near forgot what it was about because of the distraction. It sucks that someone sharing a project or idea, almost ALWAYS leads to sh|t talking. 



Now wrap that thing in leather. :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like I'm late to the party!:laugh: 

My baby girl was born this past Friday! :heart: I am thankful she stayed in for a few extra days while I spent some quality time eating awful food paid for by the Colorado tax payers. So the combination of that and my baby doll, I haven't had the chance to respond here or even touch the wheels.


Despite the discussion about the intake manifold in my personal thread, James and I have been friends for years now. He had a lot of experience with work similar to this, and I have a good amount of respect for the man. I do see the obvious differences in symmetry at the flat bottom portion of the wheel. I am going to be addressing that as soon as I get a chance to get it in my hands. There are some differences from side to side. I will make the necessary adjustments. You have to take into account that this will get wrapped in a few mm of leather. I'm not saying this will hide the lack of symmetry, but it will mask minor variations. By minor, I am suggesting a 2mm tolerance. If that is out of your personal tolerance range, recheck your ruler, then ask yourself if that is something you will even notice. 

I am not too prideful to rework some things due to criticism. I want to provide a quality part. I don't half ass things, and would not be willing to put my name on it, if it were anything less than quality. 

I appreciate the guys coming to my defense.:beer: 






TheBurninator said:


> Only so much of that can be off due to perspective.
> 
> I disagree with your mentality on hand made things. I wouldn't expect my arches on my car to be off by much from side to side. How is a steering wheel that is smaller and more noticeable different?
> 
> ...


You are welcome here anytime Kyle. No need to bring your contour gauge unless your plan to give me a hand perfecting my new front fenders. I have a gauge, but due to the small diameter of the wheel, the "pins" don't meet the contours accurately enough to be of much use. I will figure out a way to solve the difference, and will take pictures of the changes I make.

Sally's!!!:laugh: The forum is much different than the Corrado forum, but is full of cool guys. Gel up your "flo-hawk", put in your piercings,
and just go buy one already Susan!!!:wave:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

The wheel is meaningless....the important thing is that Mrs 46and2 & Little miss46and 2 are well. Congrats and best to you and family.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> The wheel is meaningless....the important thing is that Mrs 46and2 & Little miss46and 2 are well. Congrats and best to you and family.
> 
> cheers.


That^ friends&family>trophies


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks like I'm late to the party!:laugh:
> 
> You are welcome here anytime Kyle. No need to bring your contour gauge unless your plan to give me a hand perfecting my new front fenders. I have a gauge, but due to the small diameter of the wheel, the "pins" don't meet the contours accurately enough to be of much use. I will figure out a way to solve the difference, and will take pictures of the changes I make.
> 
> ...


I will bring down the hammers too if there are fenders involved 
After it warms up a bit more I will make the drive down for a day or two to work on your arches.

It really is a different forum. I have test driven a couple of them, but I think I might try to wait and find a clean 3.2 and put aside some cash for a transmission swap. Anyways back to steering wheels


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

*Nice!*

Glad to hear that everything went well for you an your wife. Congrats on the newest (youngest) member of the tt family. Now get some wheels done so we can help put her thru college!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

So the plan is to make the necessary corrections, and have both wheels mold ready on Sunday. 

Between the new baby girl and being extremely busy at work, I am a little behind where I would like to be. I will get back on track soon. Hopefully finished wheels will be send by the beginning of March. Thanks for bearing with me through this process.:beer:


This is Temperance.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> So the plan is to make the necessary corrections, and have both wheels mold ready on Sunday.
> 
> Between the new baby girl and being extremely busy at work, I am a little behind where I would like to be. I will get back on track soon. Hopefully finished wheels will be send by the beginning of March. Thanks for bearing with me through this process.:beer:
> 
> ...


Cute little peanut my friend :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Beautiful baby!!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats Matt. She has your hairstyle too.


----------



## JsTT225 (Nov 23, 2012)

First off mucho grats on the new addition to your family, she's adorable!

I am amazed at the work you have done. Looks amazing! I will surely be looking into your other threads especially your fender thread. I'm following you in IG already and I'm sure I'm on your list too. I go by notlowenuff. Anyhow, kudos on the good work.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks guys!:beer:

@JsTT225

I appreciate the kind words about my work.:beer: I am in love with modding this car. I just wish I had more time to get the current projects and new ideas finished...

Unfortunately I am at work now... I took on a job yesterday, that turned out to bee a nightmare. I should be finishing in the next few hours, but Mrs. 46and2 may want my full attention. The wheels may have to wait until tomorrow night. I don't know the classifications of being a workaholic, but I do know it's extremely hard for me to turn down work. I will have to start, if I ever want to see my TT with fresh paint.


----------



## JsTT225 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hazards of being driven to succeed. I to suffer from that feeling myself. Worked a full time + job and my own business until recently when bounced paychecks kept coming down the pipeline. Now I'm enjoying being self employed at the moment. If I may ask, what is your background? It seems as if your fab skills are more than just a hobby and if so then you have a natural talent that you should definitely exploit. Best of luck to your future endevours and remember that everything is little stuff now that you have another precious lady to look out for.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A long awaited uodate...










The molds for the late wheel are being waxed right now. I will have the first one wrapped in leather by tomorrow afternoon.:thumbup:

The early wheel is still in the works. I haven't started on the molds yet..


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Can yohnpist specific differences between the two types, perhaps even pictures? I have an 01 and 02 and can't tell a difference between the two. Thanks.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The early style wheel 











The later wheel 











The difference is at the upper spokes, where the airbag meets the wheel. The early wheels are also a few mm's larger diameter.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking good Mat. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

In for update eace:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The wheel along with some other issues left me with a bad TT burn... It's healing. I actually thought about the car for a second or two today.

This is where my time has been spent lately.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The wheel along with some other issues left me with a bad TT burn... It's healing. I actually thought about the car for a second or two today.
> 
> This is where my time has been spent lately.


Looking good Matt. Do more work, so you can get back to TT-tuning


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The wheel along with some other issues left me with a bad TT burn... It's healing. I actually thought about the car for a second or two today.
> 
> This is where my time has been spent lately.


 Is that like a hi speed roadster bed for the Lil one?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The wheel along with some other issues left me with a bad TT burn... It's healing. I actually thought about the car for a second or two today.
> 
> This is where my time has been spent lately.


 Between that and texting me about the shift linkage for it. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That's is what was on my mind while scrubbing down a bathtub. You are just the guy for questions like that!


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Any updates?


----------

